
Next Keyboard for iOS - googletron
http://www.nextkeyboard.co/
======
mikeash
Why is it so hard for people to _explain what their product is_ on the
product's web page? Two sentences explaining why this keyboard is interesting
and why I should put my e-mail into your box would be welcome.

Yeah, I see that there's a video. No, I'm not going to watch it.

------
morbius
It's fairly obvious that this feature was stolen from the BlackBerry
Passport's touch-sensitive physical keyboard.

It irks me when an original and "groundbreaking" (supposedly) idea is
presented by an unpopular company and ignored, but when a snazzy new startup
or Apple itself decides to come along and rewrite it for the most popular
platform it's lauded like sliced bread.

~~~
robjama
Hey I'm one of the guys behind Next Keyboard.

Not sure what you're referring to. We started working on Next in the summer
before Blackberry Passport was released.

~~~
Mithaldu
Pretty sure he's talking about the cursor control.

On the note of referring: It would be nice if people could actually link to
specific features and/or videos on your site so they could be talked about
with references. Also, in different browsers (Opera 12 and Chrome on windows)
your videos play and load slowly and don't seem to play all the way to the
end.

Edit: Also on my (fairly big) monitor the video is zoomed in so much the top
and bottom are cut off, and the text entry field isn't displayed at all.
Seriously, you need some guy to test your website on various stuff and yell at
you if it's broken, if you make a super-fancy one that eschews all the hard
lessons learned in the 90s.

Lastly, props for including a warning that this is iphone exclusive. This may
sound sarcastic, but i'm honestly glad when ios developers let everyone else
know that they don't need to waste time investigating and/or looking forward
to a product.

------
hartator
Don't really get it, is it just making the space bar "shifty"? Is it just a
shortcut to move the cursor directly on the space bar?

------
el_duderino
Well this is a pointless submission.

